# Introduction



## SilverM00n (May 16, 2021)

Hello! How is everyone? I live in a house with my family, and since last week our 3 elderly kitties. But since Wednesday we have had the pleasure of welcoming our two itty-bitty kitties! They are adorable, and we are so happy to have them here! But we have not forgot about our elderly kitties! Our oldest is Alex at 17. He is a grey tabby, who has kidney disease (but is doing really well) he’s also going blind in his left eye so he’s a bit crabby. Next is Sargent Meowenstein at 16! He’s a double pelted black and white old man, (he thinks he’s the baby) he has some arthritis issues and lost two fangs, but other than that he’s healthy and lovey! The last elderly kitty is Mr. Milo-Meowgy, and yes he is that that important he needs 2 names. He’s our black and white cow cat, coming in at 11, but he still acts like he’s a young kitty. He likes to sneak outside and get into fights even though he isn’t allowed outside. He’s also a tank. The last two are our new ones! The boy is named Buster! He’s a tan and white tuxedo baby, kind of runty and likes to sleep but is healthy! His sister is a gorgeous calico named Four-Alike. She is very hyper and loves to terrorize her brother and murder her toys. Both like to use me as a human pincushions and jungle gym.

I kind of want to show off my pretty kitties to those who would appreciate their cuteness! And maybe see how other families handled new kittens.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi welcome to the forum!

Of course we would love to see pictures!! don't be shy to show them off!!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Welcome! 

I am so glad that Alex is getting better! All of your cats sound like sweeties! I agree with @Catgirl13, don't be shy to show them off! Every cat owner is proud of their felines! We always enjoy seeing other's cats.


----------



## SilverM00n (May 16, 2021)

I haven’t quite figured out how to edit my post but these are my precious kitties! The grey tabby is Alex, the black and white tuxedo is Mr.Milo Meowgy, the blackish brownish one with the white undercoat is Sarge (he has a major case of RBF) and obviously the kittens are our new additions, the orange one is Buster and the calico is Four-Alike.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

SilverM00n said:


> I haven’t quite figured out how to edit my post but these are my precious kitties! The grey tabby is Alex, the black and white tuxedo is Mr.Milo Meowgy, the blackish brownish one with the white undercoat is Sarge (he has a major case of RBF) and obviously the kittens are our new additions, the orange one is Buster and the calico is Four-Alike.
> 
> View attachment 130600
> View attachment 130601
> ...


To edit your post, press the button with three dots in the top right corner. It should give you the option of editing your post. 

They are all so cute! Sarge is the one on the far right, correct? He is gorgeous. I have never, ever seen a cat like him. His patterning is so unique. I think he is a smoke tortie. I have never seen one. They are quite rare.


----------



## SilverM00n (May 16, 2021)

Railsplitter said:


> Awwww, look at the cool kitties! I originally had three cats, but I feed two others which were apparently abandoned, so I also have five cats! Those kittens are hilarious! Recharging their batteries, no doubt... I liked having kittens around my home in the past, even though they can be a handful, lol. Good on ya for taking care of cats young & old! CHEERS!!!


Oh yeah they love to run around and just jump all over, then like a snap of the fingers they are asleep in some weird place. I found Buster asleep in the litter box one time, and Four-Alike scared me by snoozing half inside a small box, all I saw was her limp booty and I thought she was hurt. Nope.


----------



## SilverM00n (May 16, 2021)

Kitty827 said:


> To edit your post, press the button with three dots in the top right corner. It should give you the option of editing your post.
> 
> They are all so cute! Sarge is the one on the far right, correct? He is gorgeous. I have never, ever seen a cat like him. His patterning is so unique. I think he is a smoke tortie. I have never seen one. They are quite rare.


Thank you! I found it! And yes, he is a very unique cat, his sister who passed a few years ago was like a Russian blue kind of grey. I’ve always been curious about him, he also has these freckles on his skin and he has these very, faint, brown dots along the back of his pelt as well. He also has like, a Siamese face and he is just super friendly! My family found him and his sister in a pound, what are the chances?


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

You're welcome. Glad I could help!

I'm so sorry about his sister. 

Hmm. That is interesting. I have also never heard of a cat with freckles! I don't know of a breed that has freckles.

He isn't a Siamese but he could have some Siamese in his lineage. Moggies can possess that beautiful, triangular face. He is definitely a smoke tortie, though.


----------



## tomjk (May 12, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

